# Welcome to SASHA! Any issues?



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

The server move went smoothly. :laugh:

Sorry it took longer than planned.. there was a LOT of stuff to move over!

It may be a few days before we can optimise the site for the new server but as far as I can see everything is working as expected.

Please post any issues here and I'll sort them.

L


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Lorian said:


> The server move went smoothly. :laugh:
> 
> Sorry it took longer than planned.. there was a LOT of stuff to move over!
> 
> ...


Wow she's fast.... oh the new logo looks sweet, cheers lorian


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

will-uk said:


> Wow she's fast.... oh the new logo looks sweet, cheers lorian


Thanks! ..


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

I have an issue. I've had withdrawal symptoms all day not being able to hang around on here while im at work. Some sort of compensation would be nice


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Love it. So far it's very fast!

Maybe now you can actually eat something today Lorian?!

P.S Whoop whoop for the new logo! :bounce:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Seems a bit slow to me. 

and some updates to the site thrown in as well. Good work fella.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

do do doo do do.....im loving it.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Just a minor issue, when I type ukmuscle into google it comes up with the steroid and test info page - not the homepage. Doesn't really make a difference, just letting you know. Looks good.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Just taken some images and tried to upload them, they are jpeg format but the uploader would not allow it??

Not sure if its my end or yours just thought id let you know


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, I log on and there's a picture of some **** in my avvy lol


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

will-uk said:


> Just taken some images and tried to upload them, they are jpeg format but the uploader would not allow it??
> 
> Not sure if its my end or yours just thought id let you know


Is there any error message?

L


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Lorian said:


> Is there any error message?
> 
> L


No just a red circle with a white exclamation mark in it next to the image name and kb, it then just closes the window??


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

yeah new logo looks great!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

photo uploader wont work for me either mate


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

will-uk said:


> No just a red circle with a white exclamation mark in it next to the image name and kb, it then just closes the window??





Jimmysteve95 said:


> photo uploader wont work for me either mate


Thanks, looking into it now.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Lorian said:


> Thanks, looking into it now.


Also when trying to attach a pic from a url source, it states invalid url, tried this on 6 items, got the same error message, cheers


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Image embed test.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Can you try uploading an image now please..

If that works, try the url one again..

L


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Image embed test.
> 
> View attachment 60305


Ha ha, love it! :laugh:


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Lovely  thanks!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

URL image embed.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

BatemanLondon said:


>


pretty slick


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

When creating a new thread i tried to click the smiley the side and it wouldnt let me, i had to do it manually ie. : thumbup1 : <<<< like this (without the spaces). Its ok on the new smiley icon while replying to a thread


----------



## SASUK (May 17, 2011)

Forum seems allot smoother  looking good


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

fatmanstan! said:


> When creating a new thread i tried to click the smiley the side and it wouldnt let me, i had to do it manually ie. : thumbup1 : <<<< like this (without the spaces). Its ok on the new smiley icon while replying to a thread


Those smilies should be gone now.

Can you try again but use the smilie icon on the editor bar please.

L


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

:stupid:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

A lot faster for me.

Top stuff


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

HEYYYYY!

Just thought i'de upload a video of me celebrating Sasha:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

all the video's are blank? and i cant download photo's to albums,thats all.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Looks great Lorian! Much faster for me, especially when scrolling up and down the home page :thumbup1: , lots of little tweaks too :thumb: . Best Logo going as well!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

same here, working alot faster and no hiccups with double posting or freezing etc


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

wheni select a thread, then i go to last page or say page 3 i get this come up....


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

mal said:


> all the video's are blank? and i cant download photo's to albums,thats all.


quoted from my post about this issue:



DiggyV said:


> OK - this looks like the new version of the forums Lorian is using required Adobe Flash Player 10.x.
> 
> I have just encountered the problem as per previous post, and once I installed the updated version of Flash Player (10.3) it all worked fine in Firefox, Opera and IE for Windows. You may need to installa specific version for your browser - but the URL below should do all the hard work for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Another thing i've seen that is pinching my nipples is that even though people type a pound sign, it comes out as this ?, see i'm putting a pound sign and it shows as a pound sign when I type, however when posted is this ?????

again just so you know

???

got it?

???


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

BatemanLondon said:


> wheni select a thread, then i go to last page or say page 3 i get this come up....


i get that,pain in the rectorum,,,,,got the new flash download,,still the same.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Mal,what version of IE?

Also did you restart IE after installing Flash?

D


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

mal said:


> i get that,pain in the rectorum,,,,,got the new flash download,,still the same.


Does this explain it?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/ask-boss/144015-you-tryin-navigate-away-page.html#post2394956


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

everything seems alot smoother now


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

JPaycheck said:


> Another thing i've seen that is pinching my nipples is that even though people type a pound sign, it comes out as this ?, see i'm putting a pound sign and it shows as a pound sign when I type, however when posted is this ?????
> 
> again just so you know
> 
> ...


££££


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Fixed.

But only for new posts from this point onwards!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

£BOOM£

your man L.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Videos don't embed. If you do it, it just shows as this:

http://www.youtube.com/user/mrultimatewarrior#p/u/1/3CegUDOuWbg


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Also keep getting logged out...although this might be to stop me posting and whoring myself so much


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Vid test 1


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok my videos don't embed:

http://www.youtube.com/user/mrultimatewarrior#p/u/1/3CegUDOuWbg

edit:

nope didn't work


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Vid test 2


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

JPaycheck said:


> Ok my videos don't embed:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/mrultimatewarrior#p/u/1/3CegUDOuWbg
> 
> ...


Are you just pasting think or actually using the Video icon on the editor toolbar?

You need to use the icon.. it looks like a small filmstrip.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Lorian said:


> Are you just pasting think or actually using the Video icon on the editor toolbar?
> 
> You need to use the icon..


yeah using the icon, I was posting fine half an hour ago, tried uploading my inspiration words from ultimate warrior and wouldn't let.

Test again:

http://www.youtube.com/user/mrultimatewarrior#p/u/1/3CegUDOuWbg


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh hold on, the second one works, just not the first one. is it something to do with it being from his subscription page?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

JPaycheck said:


> Oh hold on, the second one works, just not the first one. is it something to do with it being from his subscription page?


I don't know .. test it :laugh:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Test 1 from video:






Test 2 from his youtube page:

http://www.youtube.com/user/mrultimatewarrior


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Yep thats it, it works off this:






Not off this:

http://www.youtube.com/user/mrultimatewarrior

Never knew that, oh well.

Do I get a like for this?


----------

